# iCloud photo ne se télécharge plus sur mac



## breizhinours (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
depuis 1 semaine mes photos d'icloud ne se téléchargent plus sur mon mac.
je vois sur mon iPhone que lui, est bien synchronisé, mais mais mac ne fait plus redesencdre les données du cloud.
Pourtant il me reste de la place, et je suis bine connecté puisque je peux accéder sur mon iPhone, via l'application fichier, à des documents créés ce matin sur mon mac.
merci pour votre aide


----------



## moderno31 (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour

Sur Ordinateur puis sur iPhone à date, vous avez quelles version d'OSX / quels appareil ?

Cela ressemble à des conflits iCloud. Qui refuse parfois de se synchroniser avec des services portés par des OS plus anciens.


----------



## breizhinours (8 Mars 2021)

moderno31 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Sur Ordinateur puis sur iPhone à date, vous avez quelles version d'OSX / quels appareil ?
> 
> Cela ressemble à des conflits iCloud. Qui refuse parfois de se synchroniser avec des services portés par des OS plus anciens.


Bonsoir. Et merci pour votre aide. iPhone en version 14.4 et Mac avec un OS de retard. Mais je n’ai pas fais dupgrade de l’iPhone pourtant depuis un mois peut être. Et ce problème est arrivé d’un coup.


----------



## breizhinours (9 Mars 2021)

breizhinours a dit:


> Bonsoir. Et merci pour votre aide. iPhone en version 14.4 et Mac avec un OS de retard. Mais je n’ai pas fais dupgrade de l’iPhone pourtant depuis un mois peut être. Et ce problème est arrivé d’un coup.


donc la version de l'OS mac est 10.14.6.

par avance merci


----------



## breizhinours (9 Mars 2021)

je viens de vérifier sur mon iPad, les photos remontent bien.
ce n'est donc que sur mon mac que ça déconne


----------



## breizhinours (9 Mars 2021)

breizhinours a dit:


> je viens de vérifier sur mon iPad, les photos remontent bien.
> ce n'est donc que sur mon mac que ça déconne


tout vient de rentrer dans l'ordre. j'ai fait une MAJ de safari. étrange que ça vienne de là mais peut être que ça a relancé les serveurs en même temps...


----------



## moderno31 (27 Mars 2021)

Hello
Désolé j'étais occupé. Si c'est la mise à jour de sécurité que tu as faite récemment en Mars, qui a conduit à avoir Safari 14.0 alors cette mise à jour emportait aussi des mises à jour autres et diverses. A partir du moment où iCloud ne veut plus se synchroniser c'est régulièrement un souci de compatibilité.


----------

